# Can't take the pain anymore...



## Lone_Wolf (Nov 12, 2015)

I've been having a lot of health problems lately. From the start, my IBS has gotten so bad that I decided to eliminate most foods from my diet. For a while, I wasn't eating much, but the more non-triggering foods I ate, the more confident I became. But then when that time of month came, I felt so sick that I lost my appetite and haven't really recovered from it. I tried to eat foods like plain salad, sliced turkey and whole grain pasta, but regardless, I had IBS flare-ups and they were so painful. I thought pizza, sauce, cheese, oil and other things high in fat were the causes, but I guess not. But my flare-ups should be the sign of IBS-D, but I never really had actual diarrhea, which is weird. Other times I would get random constipation. My IBS flips from C to D and back again for no reason, and it's so frustrating. But anyway, I got so scared of being in pain that I've been so depressed and anxious. My hypochondria and my fear of vomiting has become so great that I fear I'm becoming anorexic. I'm trying so hard to get out of starvation mode, but my anxiety keeps asking me what if I'll get sick again if I start to eat proper meals? Honestly, I can't take this physical and mental pain anymore. I feel like death is the only escape, because I don't know what to do


----------



## lynn1987 (Aug 30, 2016)

I feel the exact same way. Literally everything you have said resonates with me. I have been dealing with this for 4 years and feel like I cannot take it anymore. Sometimes I wish I would go to sleep and not wake up. I have tried every medication, acupuncture, food elimination, all of it and nothing helps. I feel like no one understands. This has consumed my entire life.


----------

